# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  What does the "+" mean when displayed with a member name?

## pmbguy

Please tell me what the + means in eg. Dave A+, does this mean Dave A+another person? Or does it indicate Dave A+ is also performing some forum function when displaying the +?

----------


## pmbguy

I see you looking adrianh its next you your name right now

----------


## tec0

It shows that you are friends with them

----------

Citizen X (04-May-13), Dave A (04-May-13), pmbguy (04-May-13)

----------


## pmbguy

aaaa thanks, I feel stupid

----------


## tec0

Nah... there is no such thing as a stupid question  :Smile:

----------

Blurock (05-May-13)

----------

